# MDM - Federal Register



## Cyndi113 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good afternoon, 

Is it my imagination or did the Federal Register have MDM on E/M levels as one of the items on their hitlist for this or next year? I can't find it on the FR and am beginning to doubt I've seen it. Please HELP!

Thanks,


----------



## dclark7 (Dec 13, 2011)

I think what you're talking about is the OIG Work Plan.  Here's the link.  http://www.oig.hhs.gov/reports-and-publications/workplan/index.asp#current


----------



## Cyndi113 (Dec 13, 2011)

That's the one!! Thanks so very much!


----------



## Tonyj (Dec 14, 2011)

Cyndi113 said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> Is it my imagination or did the Federal Register have MDM on E/M levels as one of the items on their hitlist for this or next year? I can't find it on the FR and am beginning to doubt I've seen it. Please HELP!
> 
> Thanks,



Would you mind elaborating on this alittle more. I'm very interested but don't see exactly what you're referring to in the manual provided by the link.

Thanks in advance 
Tony


----------



## dclark7 (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm not sure what exactly Cyndi was looking for, but the OIG work plan lists problem areas that the government is keeping an eye on


----------



## Sueedwards (Dec 19, 2011)

I would be interested in knowing more also....


----------



## dclark7 (Dec 19, 2011)

If you go to the OIG website under publication and click on Workplan you can see what areas the OIG is looking at.  The 2012 workplan is available now.  There are different section for Part A, Part B etc.  As and example some of the areas for physicians for 2012 are; Place of Service Errors, Incident To Services, Impact of Opting Out of Medicare, Trends in Coding of Claims, E/M Services Provided During the Global Period.  There are more and they are also looking at ambulance providers, ASCs, Hospitals (Part A).


----------



## Sueedwards (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you...I will.


----------



## ajs (Dec 19, 2011)

Cyndi113 said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> Is it my imagination or did the Federal Register have MDM on E/M levels as one of the items on their hitlist for this or next year? I can't find it on the FR and am beginning to doubt I've seen it. Please HELP!
> 
> Thanks,



Hey Cyndi,
I didn't see it as specific to MDM but rather they are looking at several factors related to E/M coding, like the EMR/EHR problem of the same documentation being copied for multiple visits...and just making sure that the level of service that was reported and paid was actually documented in the chart.


----------

